# Suche Webhoster..



## Suchfunktion (28. März 2007)

Hi!

Ich suche einen Webhoster, bei dem ich mir einen Webser (mit der Moeglichkeit zur Installation weiterer Software) bestellen kann.
Die Server-Administration soll vom Hoster uebernommen werden.

Ich brauche ffmpeg auf dem Server.
Vielleicht kennt ihr ja einen entsprechenden Hoster?

Bzw. ich brauch einen Hoster, der mir auf Wunsch ffmpeg nachinstallieren kann, falls es noch nicht vorhanen ist..


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. März 2007)

Nabend 

Wenn du mit ffmpeg Videos umwandeln möchtest, solltest du direkt mit einem eigenen Server starten. Das Problem bei normalen Webhosting-Account / virtuellen Servern ist, dass diese von den Ressourcen einfach beschränkt sind und du beim Umwandeln von Videos keinen Spaß haben wirst. 

Wenn noch mal Interesse an einem Angebot besteht, kannst du dich ja gerne wieder via PN melden.


----------

